# Keeping Drywall Mud from Drying Up



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

That about covers it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Put a little bleach in the water will keep it from mold growth


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks all!

I was just trying to keep it for one or few nights between my work days. :thumb up:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Also I like to keep the plastic cover that is in the bucket. or use a shopping bag put a little water than throw it back on. l was sold on this trick when I lost the lid one time. a dude put a plastic bag over it and taped it on, it lasted a long time


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I usually wipe down the inside of the bucket with a wet sponge so there is no mud on the bucket walls. Then I wring out the sponge in the bucket leaving a layer of water over the top of the mud.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Wiping down the sides is an important step it keeps those dried pieces from falling in the mud when you re-mix. Thanks for reminding us.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ above is correct - wiping down the sides may seem anal, but that's exactly what you need to be with used drywall mud.

If you go the plastic cover route, your bucket should look like this
http://www.drywallinfo.com/images/bucket_of_mud.jpg

However I don't recommend using the plastic - I like just a bit of water on top. The reason is that no matter how hard you try, that plastic is going to separate from the mud layer at some point, and you have a high chance of a little piece of compound drying on the plastic and then getting in your compound next time you use it. If all the compound is together in one large mass, little flakes or nuggets cannot form.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the water only approach also. I only buy/store mud in the 3 1/2 gal(or whatever they are) container. Sometimes I'll have a bucket closed up for weeks before I need to get into it again. I'll use my small taping knife to get the top surface fairly smooth, then just a little water on top. I don't keep the bucket walls perfectly clean, and have good luck keeping the goobers out. Nothing but water ever goes back in the bucket.


----------

